# The recurve bow



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

I started working with the recurve bow about a year ago. I am ready to take an animal with this weapon now. 

It has been one of the most rewarding experiences in my life. I write this post, though it's not at all as efficient as a rifle, to explore you to give this romantic weapon a shot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Hunting. Much more difficult than a compound bow for sure. I last shot a recurve bow in the 70's.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Constructing a proper traditional bow is quite a feat, especially a recurve. Nowhere near just throwing a shoelace on a stick as some may believe. I'd be interested to see pictures of your work!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh... I misread working with for working on. Sorry


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have always liked the recurve, I started out as a kid with a regular long bow but interestingly it was my mom who introduced me to a recurve when she took archery in college.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've wanted to make a recurve for a long time now. I just can't seem to the time to it though.
I've yet to shoot one(longbows only for now), but they fascinate me.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

They are just beautiful to look at. They curve like a beautiful woman and cut like one too! Haha. Thanks for the good replies.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Back before i wrecked my shoulder I used to shoot recurve and long bows in competition. I loved my Bear Super Kodiak recurve. 55# bow, 2016 easton arrows, Magnus 2 broad heads = deer in the truck. I limited my range to 15-20 yards max on game.


----------

